# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  МиГ-17Ф в 48-м от ХоббиБосс в чертежах

## Kasatka

Приобрел недавно обе модели от ХоббиБосс (Ф и ПФ) и решил посмотреть что же нам в коробке предлагается.

А предлагается очень хорошего качества пластик, с прекрасно отлитыми деталями, с тонкой расшивкой, ненавязчивой клепкой и неплохими декалями.

Кокпит конечно нужно будет дорабатывать или же воспользоваться не самым лучшим вариантом от теряющей в качестве НеОмеги или же набором от Харольда (обзор этого набора в сравнении с НеОмегой скоро будет на нашем сайте).

Для сравнения модели с чертежами были выбраны следующие чертежи.
От М-К, от АиВ и от неизвестного источника, которые я нашел в интернете, и которые по моему мнению очень сильно похожи на АиВ, но попроще в графике.
Чертежи были увеличены до 48-го масштаба используя знания о длине и размахе крыльев прототипа.

Так вот.. 

Чертежи МиГ-17 от М-К известны своими косяками. Модель вложенная в них резко из них "выпадала"

Результат на приложенных фотою Судите сами:

----------


## Kasatka

продолжим...
чертежи М-К

----------


## Kasatka

Теперь посмотрим на чертежи из журнала АиВ.

как видим, модель практически идеально в них "легла". Есть незначительные погрешности, но форма и обводы лежат в чертежах идеально.

----------


## Kasatka

А теперь взглянем на чертежи, источник которых неизвестен. Но похоже, что они несколько упрощено повторяют чертежи из АиВ.

----------


## Kasatka

ну и еще немного крыльев напоследок

и итог

Что ж... ХоббиБосс меня очень порадовал. Модель почти идеально легла в чертежи от АиВ, к которым у меня лично существует определенное доверие.
Осталось только попросить вас прокомментировать и указать на возможные косяки в чертежах.

Спасибо! =)

----------


## Sveto

Thank you Sergey for very interesting topic!
What do you think wich model is more accurate(geometrically correct) Smer or Hobby Boss?

----------


## Kasatka

Hobby Boss of course!

----------


## Kasatka

как и обещал на диш-форуме выкладываю несколько фоток носа ПФ

как видно на первом фото (вверху Ф внизу ПФ), нос ПФ мм на 5 в модели длинее.

ну и на крайних трех фото носовой конус радара

----------


## Kasatka

напоследок чертежи

МК вкладывать не стал

1. те.. неизвестные.. но по которым, я уверен, и делалась модель
просто помню что я их скачивал откуда-то где был разговор о мастере миг-17

----------


## Kasatka

и наконец АиВ 1999 - 04

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...почти идеально легла в чертежи от АиВ...
> ...попросить вас прокомментировать и указать на возможные косяки в чертежах...


Уважаемый Kasatka,
просьба уточнить по чертежам — откуда взяты те, которые Вы числите за М-К?
Может, помните № журнала? 
Говоря вообще,  «...прокомментировать и указать на возможные косяки в чертежах» 
содержит в себе приглашение к дискуссии.
Я вижу несколько тем:
1 — чертежи как таковые.
2 — чертежи и модель.
3 — философия моделизма.
Как Вы относитесь к развитию в этом направлении?

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Kasatka

Ник, 
М-К чертежи - вот тут можно глянуть - http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/mig17.html
Откуда у них ноги растут сказать не могу..

вот тут были уже комментарии к чертежам "от китайцев"
Срочно! Вопрос по МиГ-17

В АиВ чертежи Полетаева и Юргенсона 

к сожаленью у меня нет книги МиГ-17 Описание конструкции =(

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Ник, 
> М-К чертежи - вот тут можно глянуть - http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/mig17.html
> Откуда у них ноги растут сказать не могу..
> ......
> ....к сожаленью у меня нет книги МиГ-17 Описание конструкции =(


Уважаемый Kasatka,
Есть у меня соображения, что «М-К чертежи» на самом деле — из «Крыльев Родины».
Завтра попробую подтвердить документально.
Насчет ТехОписания не беспокойтесь, я и не надеялся.

Ник
PS — У нас с Вами разница во времени +10?

----------


## Kasatka

разница - 3 часа с москвой.. с приморьем... мм..пожалуй

Дедушка мой служил на ми-15 и миг-17... сказал. что у него есть какие-то большие технические книги по этим самолетам.. надо попытать его поподробнее..

а техописание возможно где-то найти?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ... служил на ми-15 и миг-17... 
> ...сказал. что у него есть какие-то большие технические книги по этим самолетам.. 
> 
> а техописание возможно где-то найти?


техописания найти можно. 
По данным разведки, даже здесь, на форуме, есть несколько человек, имеющих некоторую литературу, которой может вполне хватить для пластикового моделизма (и для производителя в том числе).
Вопрос, как их раскрутить на сканирование-выкладывание.
Относительно связки МиГ-15 — МиГ-17 — гляньте, пожалуйста -
Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)

Вот здесь - кое-что полезное по МиГ-15 (с учетом соображений в вышеприведенном посте)
Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)

Одно плохо — ТехОписание знакомит с незнакомым предметом. 
Книга «Ремонт» — подразумевает, что предмет у вас в руках.
Кстати, если вдруг столкнетесь с хозяином книги «Ремонт» — попросите закончить скан.

Вот это меня "торкнуло" — «...сказал. что ... есть ... большие технические книги...»!
Используйте родственные связи!

До завтра,
Ник

----------


## forten07

> Приобрел недавно обе модели от ХоббиБосс (Ф и ПФ) и решил посмотреть что же нам в коробке предлагается.
> 
> А предлагается очень хорошего качества пластик, с прекрасно отлитыми деталями, с тонкой расшивкой, ненавязчивой клепкой и неплохими декалями.
> 
> Кокпит конечно нужно будет дорабатывать или же воспользоваться не самым лучшим вариантом от теряющей в качестве НеОмеги или же набором от Харольда (обзор этого набора в сравнении с НеОмегой скоро будет на нашем сайте).
> 
> Для сравнения модели с чертежами были выбраны следующие чертежи.
> От М-К, от АиВ и от неизвестного источника, которые я нашел в интернете, и которые по моему мнению очень сильно похожи на АиВ, но попроще в графике.
> Чертежи были увеличены до 48-го масштаба используя знания о длине и размахе крыльев прототипа.
> ...


АИВ+МК+Китайцы...Мусор редкостный. Посему данное обозрение в расчет не беру. Советую поискать М-Хобби и сравнить с ними. Их МиГ-15 куда точнее чем дрова от АИВа и 4+. Единое чем стоит4+-так это отличия в модах и гос-вах. Скрещивая М-Х и заметки от 4+ я строил чешсккие С-103, польские Лимы и наши МиГ-15.

Если найдете М-Х- то надеюсь выложите обзор в сравнении с ними (крой кстати тоже интересно сопоставить с чертежами). 
ПСДека там на что дана? Китай?СССР?АРАБЫ?

----------


## Kasatka

а разве в М-Хобби были чертежи МиГ-17? МиГ-15 помню..

----------


## Sveto

Thank you kasatka ..These are bad news for me i  bought last year one Smer F and two PF/PFU kits  :Redface:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую!
1. Чертежи, которые именуются "МК", на самом деле из Крыльев Родины 4-87, рубрика " в небе отчизны".
2. Чертежи на Миг-17ПФ в М-хобби были, номер 8-97, графика В.Панькова. Я тут совместил Аив и М-хобби, для сравнения. Красным выделены чертежи из М-хобби.



> АИВ+МК+Китайцы...Мусор редкостный. Посему данное обозрение в расчет не беру. Советую поискать М-Хобби и сравнить с ними. Их МиГ-15 куда точнее чем дрова от АИВа и 4+. Единое чем стоит4+-так это отличия в модах и гос-вах. Скрещивая М-Х и заметки от 4+ я строил чешсккие С-103, польские Лимы и наши МиГ-15.


Судя по приведенному рисунку, разница между Аив и М-хооби не очень большая, По каким критериям Вы сделали вывод, что АиВ "мусор", а М-хобби это "круто"? По доступным мне из ТО МиГ-17 размерам, аив прилично в них ложится..

----------


## Kasatka

bogdan, спасибо! про МК забуду =)
вообщем, я так понимаю, можно смело смотреть и линии панелей на модели. Кстати. посмотреть это очень легко, так как в "неизвестных чертежах" линии расшивки точно такие же как на модели.

----------


## Kasatka

в атаче чертежи из М-Хобби 8-97

----------


## vomit airways

Вопрос Касатке-
В свое время Вы создавали тему, где просили срочно(!) помочь китайцам подправить чертежи, по которым они собирались делать модель. Здесь Вы пишите:



> просто помню что я их скачивал откуда-то где был разговор о мастере миг-17


Откуда все таки растут ноги у Хобибоса - я уже запутался. :Frown: 

То есть, тогда за помощью обращался Хобибос?

----------


## Nik Primopye

Выложил на Рапидшаре 2 архива:

1 — http://rapidshare.com/files/18353162...7_04-87_KR.rar  6414 KB
статья МиГ-17 из Крылья Родины 04-87. Статья и обложка — 200 точек, 8-бит джпг.
Чертежи:
1 страница — 600 точек 1-бит(ч/б) тифф. Вторая — те же 600 точ., но 8-бит джпг. 
Сравните размеры. (получилось не специально, недоглядел за настройками скана, виноват).
Если будете смотреть, обратите внимание на сечение Б-Б.

2 — http://rapidshare.com/files/18352596..._TexOpis_I.rar  3749 KB
ТехОписание МиГ-17, книга I 
(в дежавю, нужна программа-ридер ВинДежавю http://windjview.sourceforge.net/ru/ ).
Скан не мой, найден в Интернет, выложил — т.к. не помню адрес, где брал.

Приложено к этому сообщению — экстракт. из ТО общий вид МиГ-17, с размерами.
Моя точка зрения — общий вид из ТО, в принципе — габаритный чертеж  КБ.
Но доказать не могу, спорить — образование не позволяет — не специалист —просьба высказать соображения. 
В ТО, хотя и Летные Характеристики, есть и др. полезные схемы и размеры. Рекомендую.

По «неизвестным ака китайским» чертежам — примерно на 95% уверен, что это «Modell bau Heute», был 
такой журнал из ГДР. Доказать не могу, только личное впечатление по манере чертежа. 
Похоже, что представлен МиГ-17Ф ГДР, после перевода в штурмовую авиацию.
Смущает, что у пилона подвески нет подкоса.

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ... чертежи из журнала АиВ...
> ...модель практически идеально в них "легла"...лежат в чертежах идеально.


Лет 8-10 назад.
Разговор с другом  (рук. а/модел. кружка в поселке, м/с —таймер.модели):
 — Наши по моделям-копиям всегда набирают больше очков, чем с Арсеньевского завода.
 — Это как?  — У заводских — чертежи «фирменные - заводские». Подгоняют модель к чертежам. 
 При замерах — там (+) миллиметр, там (-). Баллы снижают.
 — У наших  чертежи — самодельные. Сделаны по модели. 
 Замеры — 0 в 0. Баллы добавляют. 

Давно это было. Кружок, само собой, похерен. Станки — в металлолом .

Был бы призводителем — в каждую коробку — чертеж в масштабе.
Совпадение с моделью — ВАУ! Покупатель — в кайфе. 
Он САМ модель в чертежи вкладывал. И никакой М-К ему не указ.
Уверен, так и будет. Не я один такой умный.

Ник

----------


## Kasatka

> Вопрос Касатке-
> В свое время Вы создавали тему, где просили срочно(!) помочь китайцам подправить чертежи, по которым они собирались делать модель. Здесь Вы пишите:
> 
> 
> Откуда все таки растут ноги у Хобибоса - я уже запутался.
> 
> То есть, тогда за помощью обращался Хобибос?


да, Хоббибос.
Те комментарии которые Вы высказали в той тебе были им переданы.
Судя по сравнению чертежей, ноги у хоббибосса растут от чертежей из АиВ.

----------


## Kasatka

> Лет 8-10 назад.
> Разговор с другом  (рук. а/модел. кружка в поселке, м/с —таймер.модели):
>  — Наши по моделям-копиям всегда набирают больше очков, чем с Арсеньевского завода.
>  — Это как?  — У заводских — чертежи «фирменные - заводские». Подгоняют модель к чертежам. 
>  При замерах — там (+) миллиметр, там (-). Баллы снижают.
>  — У наших  чертежи — самодельные. Сделаны по модели. 
>  Замеры — 0 в 0. Баллы добавляют. 
> 
> Давно это было. Кружок, само собой, похерен. Станки — в металлолом .
> ...



я подхожу к этому проще
я не отношу себя к ловцу миллиметров и счетоводу заклепок.
для меня самое важное, чтобы модель была похожа на прототип. Для того, чтобы этого добиться использую и чертежи и фотографии.
У каждого самолета есть свои "фичи", которые выделяют его на фоне остальных и которые бросаются в глаза (при этом бросаются в глаза подготовленному человеку). Обводы, изгибы, горбы, посадка, какие-то свойственные антенки - это то что для меня важно. По мере способностей и возможностей пытаюсь все замеченное как недостатки устранить и подчеркнуть. Ну и самое основное - это максимально реалистичная покраска. А все эти баллы, миллиметры.. все это ерунда. ВОт если сантиметры.. тогда это уже проблема.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...не отношу себя к ловцу миллиметров и счетоводу заклепок...
> ... все эти баллы, миллиметры...


Да я без задней мысли. 
Разговор был в реальности, по летающим моделям-копиям. У них там свои заморочки —
раз соревнование, значит, должен быть победитель. И соответствие чертежам — сильно влияет. 

По приведенным чертежам — если кто обратил внимание на сечение Б-Б в чертежах МиГ-15 из М-К,
МиГ-15 из КР, МиГ-17 из КР и МиГ-17из АиВ — сечение Б-Б везде одна и та же картинка.
Чего бы так? Кто может подсказать?

Ник

----------


## Котков Андрей

есть еще книжка Авиакоолекция 2.07 - МиГ-17, в ней тоже есть чертежи и куски конструкции из техописания.

----------


## Rutunda

И к чему пришли? Чьи чертежи лучше? М-К, АИВ или  М-Х?

----------


## FLOGGER

*Rutunda* , а ничего что 12 лет прошло с тех пор?

----------


## Rutunda

> *Rutunda* , а ничего что 12 лет прошло с тех пор?


И? Разве для истины это имеет значение? Да и не было меня тогда тут, отсюда всякая тема в форуме , в которой не писал или не читал, новая для меня.

----------


## FLOGGER

> И? Разве для истины это имеет значение?


Для истины - нет, для вас - не знаю. Когда получите ответ от тех, кого спрашиваете - стукните мне, я приду полюбопытствую.

----------

